# A new bike packing Ogre build....



## kgreen6901 (Dec 5, 2012)

Here's a new bike packing build from San Francisco. A Surly Ogre in black (gasp!) with a Rohloff IGH. Front hub is a supernova dyno with attached light set. The front rack is a Pass & Stow, handmade in San Francisco too. I strapped a 30 pound pack to the front today. The H bars are a noticeable improvement over drop bars under load. I'm running schwalbe big apples for the city. I've got some other items to add while I build the full kit. The cleaveland frame bags are top quality. I'm really looking forward to getting her off road.


----------



## VO2 Lax (Jan 2, 2011)

Bad ass! I'd like to know how you like the Jones H Bar after a long haul. I've been eyeing it. Right now I'm running the Salsa Bend 2 with 23 degree sweep, but feel like I might want just a little more.


----------



## kgreen6901 (Dec 5, 2012)

Well, I've been riding drop bars so far. And the difference between drops and the H bar is night and day. I put a 30 pound pack on the front rack. No problems whatsoever. The only other consideration I'd say is maybe a wheel stabilizer if I decide to keep a lot of weight on the front. Rides like a dream though, even loaded. Not squirrely at all. I'll post again after a longer ride...


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi kgreen6901,
looking good there all in black.
Just spotted the long torque arm of your Rohloff.
Will you be adding the OEM2 plate?
I've been looking at an Ogre but am a little purturbed by the horizontal drops.
Whats it like for rear wheel removal (for puncture repair)?
That J/Jones bar looks the business!
Have you got a link to that mighty front carrier you've got your hands on?
Found it: Pass & Stow Bicycle Racks
Does it accept panniers? Any idea of its weight? (the rack)
Is that a Brooks Flyer Special gracing your rear? 
I recently swapped out a Brooks Swift I couldnt get used to for a B17 Special and have started thinking about some springs.


----------



## kgreen6901 (Dec 5, 2012)

The guy who built it for me wasn't aware of the oem2 option I think. I can add it now but I have to re-route the cables. I'll probably wait until they need to be replaced and then switch to oem2.

I haven't had to fix a flat yet. But I'm planning on a tear down rebuild next weekend just to build confidence.

Not sure on rack weight. And it's not meant for panniers I think. But it's super useful. If I decide it's too heavy in the front, I'll remove it and go with a bar bag system (and remount the light). If rigid is too rigid for me I'll swap to a suspension fork. But I'm going to start with the rack + fluids on the fork. I've got a rear pannier set if I need the space. 

You're correct on the saddle. The springs! I love them.


----------



## LBIkid (Mar 16, 2007)

rifraf said:


> I've been looking at an Ogre but am a little purturbed by the horizontal drops.
> Whats it like for rear wheel removal (for puncture repair)?


I'm not sure how the Rohloff affects things, but the rear caliper mount on the Ogre allows you to remove the rear wheel without having to adjust the brake. This was a problem on older Karate Monkeys, so I think Surly listened to the complaints and designed it differently.


----------



## hunter006 (Jan 20, 2012)

LBIkid said:


> I'm not sure how the Rohloff affects things, but the rear caliper mount on the Ogre allows you to remove the rear wheel without having to adjust the brake. This was a problem on older Karate Monkeys, so I think Surly listened to the complaints and designed it differently.


Correct. I have the CC DB EX OEM2 Rohloff. To get my rear wheel off I derail the chain, disconnect the external gear mech and pull it straight back. I think if you run a tighter chain you might have to slide the brake caliper forward a little.

The biggest problem is if you run a fender with the wheel. You then have to undo the fender, then undo the nuts, disconnect the gearing from the shifter, maybe adjust the rear brake caliper if you have your tolerances too tight... it can be a pain.


----------



## ChiapasFixed (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice set-up! Love the porteur rack, you can haul a ton of stuff there!
I've got an ogre with an alfine 8 hub and fenders. Removing the rear wheel to fix a flat is no more of a hassle than on any other bike equipped with an Alfine 8 hub and only takes a minute.


----------



## psy (May 12, 2013)

Sweet bike I'm digging it.

Do you commute on it?


----------



## kgreen6901 (Dec 5, 2012)

Yeah, I've been commuting on him. His nickname that stuck is licorice bob. LB and me ride to work daily. Newest addition is a delta airzound air horn. Now everybody assume I am a car. Also, after doing plenty of night riding so far, let me just say, can I have a dynamo on every bike? Wow that's useful.


----------



## ChiapasFixed (Apr 4, 2013)

+1 on a dynamo for every bike! You would never buy a car with no lights now, would you?


----------



## psy (May 12, 2013)

Another confirmed dynamo user here. My Luxos u light with usb outlet keeps my cell charged as well for gps music pictures etc. LOVE IT.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

kgreen6901 said:


> I haven't had to fix a flat yet. But I'm planning on a tear down rebuild next weekend just to build confidence.
> 
> Not sure on rack weight. And it's not meant for panniers I think. But it's super useful. If I decide it's too heavy in the front, I'll remove it and go with a bar bag system (and remount the light). If rigid is too rigid for me I'll swap to a suspension fork. But I'm going to start with the rack + fluids on the fork. I've got a rear pannier set if I need the space.
> 
> You're correct on the saddle. The springs! I love them.


My Roh'gre is now on the road with Son28 (disk) and Rohloff disk hub (Oem2).
I'll be sticking with rigid myself due to laziness when it comes to maintenance.
I should have checked it out myself but after buying Tubus Cosmo and Nova (front),
I've discovered that the Pass & Stow does indeed take panniers damn it.
Lots of pics here:
Cleaned out my desk. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!
No probs as I really only want stainless steel racks due to what my old chromo racks look like on my other bike (scratched and rusty) due to living near the sea.
If they ever come in SS I'll be stepping over bodies to get to the front of the Q. 
I too went for a black frame and am happy I went for a Brooks Flyer Special.

How did you get on with that rear wheel removal.
I dont have my fenders on yet and already find its a ***** to remove and replace.


----------



## psy (May 12, 2013)

Get some marathon mondials and youll never have to take it off....at least not due to flats. Best go anywhere do it all tires imho.

Go anywhere bike ..go anywhere tires.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Getting used to spinning the weight of my 700 x 2.35 Big Apples is taking some getting used to after spinning 20' (406) hoops for the last 17 years. The Mondials are even heavier.
I was thinking about trialing Marathon Supremes next which are lighter weight folding tyres.
The BA's still have some puncture protection and appear (to me) to be the best bang for buck. I'll be grabbing some Mondials too but to use as a all surface touring specific tire here in Australia. Best prices seem to be at bike24.com and starbike.com. Be aware with starbikes prices its not till close to the end of the transaction that the VAT comes off and you get the lower taxless pricing.


----------



## rifraf (Dec 22, 2012)

Hey Kgreen6901,
your rack looks really good in black.
I'm torn between one the same for around town duty and the Velo Orange Porteur Rack
which comes in stainless steel:
VO Porteur Rack - Racks & Decaleurs - Accessories

I already own their Pass Hunter rack which arrived last week.
VO Pass Hunter Front Rack, Stainless Steel - Racks & Decaleurs - Accessories
I've got to get it modified to fit the Ogre as the fork crown stay is in the wrong position and way too low:
Until I get it done I cant fit my polished stainless fenders (60mm Gilles Berthoud) as I need the fork crown strut moved as its currently way to low for my Ogre fork.


----------



## psy (May 12, 2013)

I had planned on using my big apples around town after my tour, but I ended up leaving the mondials on...is not that big a difference to me.a tiny bit slower and less plush, but for me the benefits outweigh the drawbacks


----------

